# How long have you had your Betta/Bettas?



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

How long have you had your Betta/Bettas? I want to see how long you have had yours. I'm really wanting to see some long years :-D.

I have had my girl since Feb. 7th, so about 2 and 1/2 months.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

3 1/2 months for mine


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Milo- 1 year
Igneel- 6 months
Magnus-3 months
Atlas-1 1/2 months
Getting another >-<


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm getting another one too, within the next week or two.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

About 4 months for me. xD


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

My veil tail for 4 years now.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Bailmint - Oh yea, I saw your comments on the Betta Classifieds. Btw I voted for your betta on the Photo of the Month contest. I just realized that!
Kevin - See, thats what I was hoping to see! I hope I can keep my girl for that long!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Iggy -- 3 years (he is about 4 though)
Squirt -- 4 months
July -- 5 months


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

KevinPham123 said:


> My veil tail for 4 years now.


Mine is a veil tail as well and he is about 4!! But I have only had him for 3 years this month actually.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Jumper and Carol - 1 1/2 months! 
Rustafarrio - 1 month. 
Hopefully I have them for years to come!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

:O Thank you Shyanne! C:


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

ricepattyfish5 - 3 years is pretty long!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Sardine: 7.5 months
Anchovy: 7.5 months
Tuna: 6 months
Perch: 3.5 months

=)


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Omg Tree! Sardine, Anchovy, and Tuna... Thats hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

shyanne said:


> Omg Tree! Sardine, Anchovy, and Tuna... Thats hilarious! :lol:



Hehe RIGHT? XD


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

shyanne said:


> ricepattyfish5 - 3 years is pretty long!


Thanks!! Yeah I hope he sticks around for quite a few more years!!!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Apollo, my son's orange and blue veil- 7 weeks
Lir, my husband's turquoise and red veil- 6 weeks
Ares, my husband's blue and red crowntail- 4 weeks
Osiris- my opaque white halfmoon- 3 weeks
Loki- my poor crowntail who is still so pale after near toxic conditions at Walmart that we are still not sure of his color...definitely blue and red, and maybe some purple- 3 days


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

aselvarial said:


> Loki- my poor crowntail who is still so pale after near toxic conditions at Walmart that we are still not sure of his color...definitely blue and red, and maybe some purple- 3 days


Awh, it's good that you rescued him from Walmart, they usually dont take good care of their bettas. I bet he loves being properly taken care of! Hope he gets better soon. :-D


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Merlin VT-little over a 1 year
Dragoon DSPK-little over 10 months


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2014)

Nero-2 months
Loki-About 3 weeks

Both are veiltail saves from Walmart.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my oldest betta was 5 years old. second oldest was 4. current oldest is 2, maybe 2.5 years, other is about 2 years, others two are a little over 1, and maybe 6 months.


----------



## LuckyComet (Feb 20, 2013)

Apollo-A little over 2 years
Cupid, Pumpkin, Juliette- all between 6-7 months (apparently I went on betta buying spree during those couple of months, haha :lol
Juno- Almost 3 weeks
This is only the time I've owned them, so they actually might be a bit older.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Luimeril said:


> my oldest betta was 5 years old. second oldest was 4. current oldest is 2, maybe 2.5 years, other is about 2 years, others two are a little over 1, and maybe 6 months.


You must take good care of your bettas! :-D


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I got my first on the 4th of July. the rest I have gotten after that. I lost track.


----------



## DashingArabian14 (Mar 6, 2014)

1 and 1/2 months


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a new one to add! 
His name is Kaida, and I have had him for 5 hours! :lol:


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

:-D


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Stella - 8 months
Ronnie - 6 months (but lived at my school for a think 2 months before I got him)
Perry - 2 weeks <3 he's my new guy!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

My current "herds" oldest is Neptune at just over 2 years with me, and the newest has been here about a week. I've had Betta's for over 20 years though.


----------



## Amalin03 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ive had my veil tail Vincent for about 2 months. 

I had my last betta Baloo for about a year and a half.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

My very first betta was in my care for nearly 6 years. He's still alive too, he just lives with someone else.
Right now, I've had Spirit for four years, Smaug for two, Sapphire for six months, and my newest betta Lightning for about 3 months.


----------



## ClassicRocker (Jan 20, 2014)

Had our Veil Tail "Stormy" since Feb. 16th this year. Only beta, only fish we have.


----------



## bettagirl110299 (May 8, 2013)

I had one of my veiltails for 7 years! But he died last year :`(


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

I got a betta for my ninth birthday and he lived to be 4 (s.i.p Bubbles my beutiful blue VT) He was healthy but I feel bad since I was an ignorant little kid and he lived in a small 0.75gal bowl with monthly water changes  At least I always fed him...
Fast forward 7 years and I got Ash my DT. I've had him for a year and a few months now and so far he's doing great  and the lucky bum is getting a 10gal this summer.
I got Brock my CT near my birthday last year but he succumbed to velvet about 2 months ago  (s.i.p Brock I miss you...) So I had him for about 6 months.
I got Misty this November and she's very healthy and VERY active. She lives all by herself in a 1.5gal but she gets the other half on the 10 gal this summer too. She's quite small although a lot bigger from when I found her. (She's like half the size of Ash who isn't very big)
I love my little fishies ^_^


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Opalo - 2 1/2 months
Mr. Gold - about 3 weeks

Hoping they live for years. My longest lived betta, Splendens, wasn't even a year old when she died.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

averyecho said:


> My very first betta was in my care for nearly 6 years. He's still alive too, he just lives with someone else.
> Right now, I've had Spirit for four years, Smaug for two, Sapphire for six months, and my newest betta Lightning for about 3 months.


Teach me your ways! :lol:


ClassicRocker said:


> Had our Veil Tail "Stormy" since Feb. 16th this year. Only beta, only fish we have.


You'll most likely get more! I got my first betta Feb. 7th of this year, and got my second one April 24th! I would get more if I could! :-D :lol:


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

bettagirl110299 said:


> I had one of my veiltails for 7 years! But he died last year :`(


Awh, SIP. He lived for a long time though!!


----------



## bettagirl110299 (May 8, 2013)

Yeah, I had him since I was 7. He was in a one gallon bowl, and got 100% water changes once a week. I did this for about 3 years. Then when I turned ten, he was transferred into a 2.5 gallon that was heated. He lived for another four years.
He was also a very pretty blue veil tail


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

bettagirl110299 said:


> Yeah, I had him since I was 7. He was in a one gallon bowl, and got 100% water changes once a week. I did this for about 3 years. Then when I turned ten, he was transferred into a 2.5 gallon that was heated. He lived for another four years.
> He was also a very pretty blue veil tail


At least you took good care of him, I bet he loved that! :-D
I love your signature btw! :lol:


----------



## bettagirl110299 (May 8, 2013)

shyanne said:


> At least you took good care of him, I bet he loved that!
> I love your signature btw! :lol:



Oh lol thanks!


----------



## dieselthedemon (May 1, 2014)

I had my first betta, Highblood Prince for about 6-7 months, he died of stress and low temp when my mom and step dad moved. (he lived with them and i was stupid to get a fish i could never see)
I've had Diesel for about two and a half months but im already really attacted to him


----------



## Lokadottir7808 (May 3, 2014)

I've got me two little Betta named Freya and Helblindi! I've had them for three months and I am happy to say that as soon as I get money, I'm gonna get another one!


----------



## KlutzyGal (Mar 31, 2014)

Loki I've had for four months as of tomorrow, Pippin will be 3 months on the 30th, and new baby betta I've had only a few hours...with some TLC and luck I'll hopefully have him for a long time. It's my hopes that all of them will live long, happy lives!


----------



## ZZD (Jan 13, 2013)

My current betta FishFace is like 3 or 4 years. We can't remember if I had him before we moved to the apartment or if I got him there! I had a couple others that lived several years when I was younger and I just got another betta, Moo a couple weeks ago.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

Rakki has been with me for a little over a year. I have no idea how long the people before me had him before they left him behind when they moved, but I guessed he was somewhere between nine months and a year when he came to me.


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

1 year... More or Less^_^


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

i had a female that lived 11 months, idk why she died. one night she didn't eat her dinner and was dead when i woke up in the morning. 
i've had charlie a couple days shy of one month.


----------

